# Solved: baldur's gate 2 vista help!



## atsopbai (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm trying to enable cheats for bg2 on my dell vista, and i'm running as an admin, but when i try to save the altered baldur.ini file, i'm given an error message that says it was unable to create the baldur.ini file, and to make sure that the path and filename are correct, which i did. does anyone have suggestions as to how i can remedy this?

also: i am aware that vista was a poor choice


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

When you say that you're editing the file as administrator you mean that your are logged in with an administrator account? Even in that case Vista may not allow the altering of certain files or the opening of some applications...Try viewing the permissions of the .ini file...

You can try that as well: Copy the text inside the file to another file including the cheats code and save it as baldur.ini in another location. Then copy and replace the original with this file.


----------



## atsopbai (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks so much for responding!

what actually ended up working:
i had to click on the "compatibility files" tab for the baldur.ini file to access one that allowed me to alter it.

thanks again!


----------

